
Occupy Wall Street: A trans-Atlantic movement - rberger
http://www.salon.com/2011/10/14/occupy_wall_street_a_trans_atlantic_movement/
======
brennannovak
I find it very interesting that most of my hacker and tech friends feel almost
no attachment / connection to the Occupy Wall Street movement. I wish I better
understood why.

